
Google kicks out popular open source app(s) with fake excuses - rdslw
https://github.com/jberkel/sms-backup-plus/issues/959#issuecomment-505645577
======
rdslw
We need your help. Google is doing evil :(

Google is sending in June messages about limiting access (read NO access) to
some apps using oauth accessing gmail. Of course under privacy pretext, and of
course they won't do this is apps 'comply' and udnergo verification process.

Currently it hit (among others) very popular sms backup +
([https://github.com/jberkel/sms-backup-plus](https://github.com/jberkel/sms-
backup-plus)) app which allows to backup and restore calls metadata and sms
(with content) to gmail.

Develeoper of the app complied and submited app for verification process, but
of course it was denied by Google. Whole verification process announced from
them is another corporate mambo-jumbo = read lie.

Google guys, please help from inside. Why your company is doing this?

p.s. it does not applies only to gsuite, but to all gmail.

------
woodgeorgel
I use SMS Backup+ because Google doesn't have a native way to do this. Now
they take it away? Very lame of Google.

------
eoxaal
SMS Backup+ is a wonderful app, not only to backup sms messages, but also by
creating a searchable archive of sms-es in your Gmail account. Why on earth
kill off such a useful and popular app for no good reason at all???

------
giampaolo44
Have been using this app for 10 years, and it's precious open source stuff. It
would be rather silly and unfair to let this go.

------
YMJH
I'd like to upvote this so jberkel can be allowed a solution. I (and many,
many others) do not want SMS Backup+ to end.

